# Wolfgang graduates intermediate obedience!!!!



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

and he did awesome! He's so smart and eager to please, he's a joy to work with!

We also got the ultimate compliment from his instructor - she said anytime there was chaos and mayhem in the classroom, she could just look to Wolfgang for calm and order. I'm so proud of my handsome little man!!!!

Next stop - CGC!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good job you two!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOO HOO
















Where did you go? With Ann? I want to come to CGC test night, let me know when it is so I can cheer you on (and take pictures!!).


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

We actually did it at Petsmart in ocean with Laura... I was really impressed with her!

I'll definitely let you know when his test is!!!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

sounds like Jesse too he passed 1 week early last month on intermediate obedience.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congraulations... Great JOB!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!! Love it when we hear compliments on our well behaved GSD's!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

And yet another trained and well behaved GSD will be well on his way in this world!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Clare, did you take pictures with the graduation cap? We did for both puppy and intermediate at our petsmart. The pictures are hysterical


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! Good luck on the CGC - I'm sure he'll ace it!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the CGC is easier when they are younger. Quincy sailed threw at 6 months. Now at 9 months I am not sure about meeting other dogs and not pulling. 

Wish we had compitent trainers at out Petsmart. I droped out of even the puppy class there because it was so poorly run/


----------

